# NAP Quikfletch



## stihlhead (Sep 10, 2009)

I just fixed up 5 arrows with NAP quikfletch. I have shot them about 25 times now and do not see any real weakness in them. I did shot a vane off from one, but was easily replaced in less than 5 minutes. Do any of you guys use the QuikFletch? Any pros or cons? I am worried about durability down the road, but other than that they look almost to good to be true. What are your thoughts?


----------



## stihlhead (Sep 16, 2009)

*Update*

I found that if the arrow hits something, like say the lower leg of a Mackenzie deer target, somewhere around where the steel pipe comes through, the fletching will be jarred enough to break loose from the shaft. This happened twice, plus Pinemartin shot through a target and his Quikfletch peeled off clean as a whistle. I think these would be OK for someone who never shoots or for repairs on a fly in trip, but for day to day shooters they will not meet the need. Just my .02.


----------



## welder15725 (Sep 18, 2009)

I always wondered about those, but never tried them. I figured they would peel off. I got a fletcher last year and I love it. I can have a dozen arrows fletched in less than a half hour.


----------



## stihlhead (Sep 18, 2009)

I did e-mail the company with my dis-satisfaction and they were more than happy to replace the "defective" product. So no matter what I think about Quikfletch, NAP does stand behind their products. With this kind of customer service I would try NAP products again......just not Quikfletch.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a Bitzenburger fletcher that works great and I have lots of fletch. I have considered the quick fletch, but for one thing they are pretty expensive. I shoot a whisker biscuit and wonder about the durability shooting through the biscuit also.


----------

